# Drucken ohne Rand ?!



## Suicider9184 (15. November 2005)

Hallo,

 ich wollte mein Bewerbungsdeckblatt ausdrucken und musste feststellen, dass an den Seiten & Oben/Unten ein Bereich von ca. 1cm nicht bedruckt wurden. Sieht also aus, wie ein weisser Rahmen. In Illustrator selber habe ich natürlich keinen Rand gelassen.

 Wie bekomme ich diesen Rand weg ?

 Gruß
 Sui


----------



## am0s (15. November 2005)

Meunst du den Druckrand? Normalerweise können drucker keine Ränder bedrucken. Wenn du trotzdem komplettes A4 bedruckt haben willst mussts auf A3 ausdrucken und beschneiden.


----------



## Suicider9184 (15. November 2005)

Echt ? Dann kann ich es vergessen. Ich habe einen ganz normelen Drucker, der kann kein A3 drucken. Echt blöde Sache.....


----------

